# Krispy Kreme!



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2002)

As a result from Lina's comments in another thread....

I have never had a KK donut.  They are putting one up a mile from our apartment...first one in New England.  I hear KK donuts are good.


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

I can hear ALBOB running to this thread already


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 24, 2002)

KK world headquaters is about 13 miles from me.  And yes, there are good!!  Although they are not in my diet. 

BTW ~ Anyone that bought KK stock when it went public probably made a pretty penny.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2002)

Baboon.....definately go get a dozen and try them!!! You'll love them!! Caution........they are addictive!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know DG...I hear the line may be around the block for the first couple of months (LOTS of fat people around here!).

I was at the KK website reading their investor relations section.  They are expanding into pretty much EVERYWHERE.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL! Probably would be!!! we would always get some late at night on the way home from eating out or going to a ball game!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe I'll swing by at 5:00 AM on the way to the gym.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

OH NO!  Where abouts in New England.  Please don't say NH or MA, PLEASE NO!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> OH NO!  Where abouts in New England.  Please don't say NH or MA, PLEASE NO!



Not _yet_, but like I said, they are expanding rapidly.  I hear they are moving into MA next.  I live in Newington, Connecticut, where this KK is going up (just south of Hartford).  They are still clearing land, so the KK hasn't even started to be built.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

Few so I have a year or so before I need to worry!  Hopefully they will start on the west side of MA first before working their way over.  Their donuts are the best!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, mochy!! We'll have to start an "anti-Krispy Kreme" campaign around here...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

No shit!  Have you ever had one of those.  They are so addicting!  I never had one until I went to Las Vegas!  They are everywhere though.  The only donuts I ever had was Dunkins and I don't care for them so I never tried Krispy Kreme until last year.  I sat there eating saying its a good thing these aren't in NH!  Now look.


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Never had 'm! *Phew*  But I know myself too well...
I don't care for Dunkins' donuts either... 

But as IAB there will be a line outside the door, so I think atleast that's a good deterrent for me not to gooooo and get yet another addiction started (besides peanut butter)!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 24, 2002)

Krispy Kreme Donuts Rule!
I try to avoid them as much as possible.
They are very very addicting.
1 bite of a single donut usually becomes a buffet
of at least a dozen donuts.
Try the new smores flavor.(warning, very addicting)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

They are ok, but I do not see in any way, why people were driving hundreds of miles over the weekend to get these damn things. They are not all that, not by far, they are different than regular donuts, big freaking deal.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I do not see in any way, why people were driving hundreds of miles over the weekend to get these damn things.



Because those people are fat and stupid.


----------



## Jarhed (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.krispykreme.com/


----------



## julinia (Jun 24, 2002)

Yummy KK .... the smell alone in that place fattens you up. Thank goodness I have not been near one in months


----------



## Craft (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't say I've ever had a Krispy Kreme...


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Can't say I've ever had a Krispy Kreme...



I never understood the fascination myself - I mean, a donut's a donut, right? - until I made the trek and had one hot off the presses. Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh, they're SO yummy......hot and puffy and sweet, they practically melt in your mouth. When they've cooled off, they're just not the same. Otherwise I'd mail you some!


----------



## Stickboy (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't stand them.  Too sugary or something.  

I'm with you Mudge, I cannot understand the appeal for these things.  Then again, I bet I can count on one hand how many doughnuts I've eaten in the last 15 years.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Because those people are fat and stupid.



I am one of those fat and stupid people.
It use to take me around an hour to drive to all
the places to pick up my food on a crazy cheat day.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

For me cheat days are more hamburgerish than donutish...


----------



## Craft (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> When they've cooled off, they're just not the same. Otherwise I'd mail you some!



lol 

Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## Dero (Jun 24, 2002)

They have not made it up here in Ontario...Butt like somebody said...A dognut is a dognut!!!Can't be that special!!!


----------



## jk35 (Jun 24, 2002)

KK are for losers,,  lots of hype,,   would rather get a dozen donuts from the local grocery store.

p.s. this is my first post...  hope it works


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

Well thats not very nice calling everyone that likes Krispy Kreme LOSERS!  They are the best donuts IMO but I don't think I'm a loser.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jk35 *_
> KK are for losers,,  lots of hype,,   would rather get a dozen donuts from the local grocery store.



I dare you to say that to the few hundred people in Winston-Salem, NC that work at the KK headquarters.  I think you'd have a few pissed of rednecks and you couldn't handle that.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Well thats not very nice calling everyone that likes Krispy Kreme LOSERS!  They are the best donuts IMO but I don't think I'm a loser.



I'm with you, Mochy! To each his or her own. Having tried them piping hot, I now see what the fuss is about, personally - and if people want to go out of their way to get them, why the hell not? I guess put me in the fat, stupid, loser bunch too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

I remember when the one in Denver opened up. People would actually wait in line for three hors for the things.
Now that the hype is down, there isn't much wait. They just opened up one here, but it isn't on my side of town, so I do not eat them very often.
The local consumer reports did a taste test on them and three different vendor's doughnuts. KK came in third behind Safeway (grocery store) and Day light Doughnuts.

But KK's just out of the oven...a must to experience!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 25, 2002)

How is KK coffee??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

Hot-n-black. Just how I like my...coffee...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 25, 2002)

I had a cup of coffee at a local deli a couple weeks ago.  Best damn cup of coffee I ever had.  I need to find a place closer that sells it in mass quantity.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

I really do miss drinking my cauppacino (sp?) after work in Italy...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 25, 2002)

Ohhhhhhh...cappuccino........GOOD stuff!!!!

it's hard to find a decent cup of cappuccino.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

That's why I had to go to the 'source'!

hmmmm, early morning after work, drinking a hot cup of cappucino and a pastry, on the outside porch watching everybody else going to work...

good stuff..


----------



## TJohn (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> Krispy Kreme Donuts Rule!



EXCUSE ME !!! 

TJohn


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME !!!
> ...








They rule even though I don't eat them anymore.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checking !!

TJohn


----------



## Akash (Jun 27, 2002)

They opened up their first KK in Canada in Mississauga, Ontario in november. (Mississauga is like 20 mins south of Toronto for you geography buffs). Anyways I happen to be lucky and live 10 mins away and low and behold the line was 1 HOUR LONG! It's still like 20 mins long. People from Buffalo (1 and 1/2 hours from Toronto), NY, Ottawa (5 1/2 hours away) and Montreal (6 hours away) and Detroit (4 hours away) come to this city of 750,000(yes Mississauga is larger in population than every city in the U.S except about 15 cities there) Anyways the DONUTS RULE!!!!! I'm 18 so I'm living it up and man the boston creme donuts RULE! Now Tim Hortons is like the biggest thing in Canada, it's practially on every block here and Tim Hortons is like in some U.S cities now. DOnuts are better at KK but overall Tim H. rules because it has donuts, cakes, pastries, timbits(Tiny round donuts), soups, sandwiches. Man if any American comes to Canada and love soups go to Tim Hortons. Anyways I'm done.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 28, 2002)

There's even a Krispy Kreme Calendar!

What can I say, I like a fat babe ..


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> There's even a Krispy Kreme Calendar!
> 
> What can I say, I like a fat babe ..




Now that's fitting. Guess they couldn't do a 2002 calendar, the models all died of coronary disease.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 28, 2002)

They have started laying the foundation for our KK!


----------



## pood (Jun 29, 2002)

KK donuts tastes like any other donuts, way to sweet. 

i dunno what all the rave is about them, they're not that special


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I can hear ALBOB running to this thread already



WTF? where the hell is Albob? I'm getting worried.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey,
I think he's 'double fisting' the doughnuts...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2002)

Our Krispy Kreme opens next Tuesday (Oct 8).  Just as I'm getting the diet back in check.  

I'll probably wait a while to try a KK donut.  I don't feel like waiting two hours in line, anyway.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> youre gonna have big rosie cheeks if you hit the 265 mark.   pinch, pinch. lucky basturd, i never had a kk before.


----------



## animal56 (Oct 2, 2002)

Honestly, I had a KK doughnut once, and all I thought was, "These are ass. More sugar than any doughnut needs."

I was wondering what all the hype was, and it was at that moment that I realized why North America is so fat. If they consider these doughnuts good, then a Big Mac must be heaven to these people.

Blech.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 2, 2002)

Did you guys really think that i was going to pass by this thread and not comment. The donut Queen herself is here and ready to give my 2 cents. First of all i am very disspointed that EarWax has not posted a reply in here. 

I have never had a Krispy Creme cause i am a Canadian and here in Canada we have Timmys and Robins Donuts. The blueberry jam busters and chocolate dips are ummmmmmm good. I am making a trip to the USA in search of a Krispey Creme next month (the sole purpose of my trip) and i will let you know what my royal opinion of them is then.


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi J'Bo 

DP


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> As a result from Lina's comments in another thread....
> 
> I have never had a KK donut.  They are putting one up a mile from our apartment...first one in New England.  I hear KK donuts are good.



You sound like my sister!  She is VERY ESCTATIC about KK in New England!  Where are you from IAB?  Newington, CT???


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey DP and everyone else!

Glad to see the donut obsession is still going strong. LOL


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

The Krispy Queen returns! All hail!


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

HELL!!!


Oh hail,sorry I thought you said hell... 




What is it with these Krispy Kream anyway????
Do they make walnut crunchs? If not,they are not worth the noise I hear about them...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2002)

LoL... nope


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Krispy Kreme!*



> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You sound like my sister!  She is VERY ESCTATIC about KK in New England!  Where are you from IAB?  Newington, CT???



Yup, I live in Newington, about a mile from Krispy Kreme.  It opens in five days.  They have a huge sign in front of the place that counts it down.  I think I'm more excited about the _idea_ of KK than the donut itself.  I'd be more excited if they had good coffee, but I hear the coffee there is only so-so.


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey DP and everyone else!
> 
> Glad to see the donut obsession is still going strong. LOL




Hello, J'Bo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Krispy Kreme!*



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Yup, I live in Newington, about a mile from Krispy Kreme.  It opens in five days.  They have a huge sign in front of the place that counts it down.  I think I'm more excited about the _idea_ of KK than the donut itself.  I'd be more excited if they had good coffee, but I hear the coffee there is only so-so.




My friend's live in Berlin!  

I was recently up there too!  

I am going to be at St. Jospeh's College setting up a few female's computers tonight. (Taking friend's out to Vito's by the Park... tonight or tomorrow.)  I will be in NYC Sunday/Monday and will be in Danbury on Wednesday!    Then, off to S. Florida!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Krispy Kreme!*

I forgot to ask.  How long have you lived in Newington?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Krispy Kreme!*



> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I forgot to ask.  How long have you lived in Newington?



Around three years.  I've always lived in Hartford county though.  Lived in Southington most of my life.


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

Just wait till' you see the shirt my friend just gave me!    Let me take a picture of it for you know!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

here.... we just WHOOPED your SHS!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 3, 2002)

Trying to stay away from doughnuts I havent had one in more then half a year that is an accomplishment


----------



## animal56 (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Did you guys really think that i was going to pass by this thread and not comment. The donut Queen herself is here and ready to give my 2 cents. First of all i am very disspointed that EarWax has not posted a reply in here.
> 
> I have never had a Krispy Creme cause i am a Canadian and here in Canada we have Timmys and Robins Donuts. The blueberry jam busters and chocolate dips are ummmmmmm good. I am making a trip to the USA in search of a Krispey Creme next month (the sole purpose of my trip) and i will let you know what my royal opinion of them is then.



If you live in South Ontario, there is apparently one or two surrounding the Toronto Area. I think one is in Mississauga.

Not that I am advocating doughnut eating.

Blech.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> here.... we just WHOOPED your SHS!






New Britain...what a lovely town.


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2002)

Not staying in New Britain, thank god!  But I did do a function for them to when the Football team when to Camp Rowland.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm going back to july 13, 1937 and killing Vernan Rudolph, before he manages to start making those evil little pieces of heaven...


----------



## CED_2583 (Oct 4, 2002)

Baboon, small world, Southington's where I am now.  Where abouts did you live?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CED_2583 *_
> Baboon, small world, Southington's where I am now.  Where abouts did you live?



Sweet!  I grew up on Darling Street (you know, the Southington slums).  Before getting married, I lived in Plantsville on Prospect Street.


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CED_2583 *_
> Baboon, small world, Southington's where I am now.  Where abouts did you live?



I think El Sombrero is pretty cool although OTB is better everything!


----------



## CED_2583 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm on Silo Dr, over near the aqua turf.  lol @ darling st slums, they certainly have that reputation.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CED_2583 *_
> I'm on Silo Dr, over near the aqua turf.  lol @ darling st slums, they certainly have that reputation.



Nice easy walk to high school though.   

I know where Silo Dr is.   


OK, back to Krispy Kreme........

Today was opening day.  The line for the drive thru was a quarter mile down the street at 7:00 AM.  The parking lot was a frickin' zoo!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

I drove by their around 10:00 pm tonight to find the breakdown lane backed up towards the DOT  in the south bound lane!

Talk about a crazed obssession!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2002)

And you wonder why Americans are so fat.  My wife drove by this morning, and they had police directing traffic.  POLICE DIRECTING TRAFFIC BECAUSE OF A DONUT SHOP.


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

My sister said she sent her husband on 5 different occassions and they still had an hour wait???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2002)

Dude, we went to Dick's sporting good last night.  People were parked in the AMES LOT and walking over.  And you should have seen the boxes people were carrying out of that place!  Obviously, these folks are all on bulking diets.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2002)

Still gotta try just one!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2002)

We're trying, DG.  We can't get near the damn building.  

So as a cop, do you find it rediculous that some officers are assigned to direct traffic around a frickin' donut shop opening? (I'm not trying to make a cop/donut joke here).


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2002)

Yep......but I guess, seeing how it is causing trouble, I guess they have no choice. Either direct traffic or the wrecks pile up!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 10, 2002)

I would wait in line for a Krispy Kreme right now LOL


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2002)

Me too.......I'm starving!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I wold stand in line for 1/2 hour...just to watch you eat one!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## TheIcon2 (Oct 10, 2002)

I love pumpkin donuts. So glad that is this months feature donut.  The smores donut was great and so was the triple chocolate donut.  I didn't care for the apple pie donut but non-the-less still good.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

stop that...I'm hungry!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 10, 2002)

LMAO at DG and Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I am here to help put a smile on that beautiful face of yours!


----------



## TheIcon2 (Oct 10, 2002)

Anyone see that dad and son duo that slept in there van for 2 nights in Cinncinati so they could be the first people at the new Krispy Kreme there.  They got a year supply of Krispy Kreme donuts.  Must be nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

all being said...I'd rather have been first in line like that for a new whore house in Nevada with the same free year supply of women....
guess we all have our priorities...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> all being said...I'd rather have been first in line like that for a new whore house in Nevada with the same free year supply of women....
> guess we all have our priorities...



I am sure the women at the whore house would look much better than the women walking out of Krispy Kreme last night.  Talk about some fat monsters!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

"I am sure the women at the whore house would look much better than the women walking out of Krispy Kreme last night. Talk about some fat monsters!!!"

***and remember folks...spandex is a priviledge!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I was at Vito's Newington IAB, and we had a Deep Dish Chicago pizza..... now that is yummmmmmm delicious!  

Also, went to Luna's of W. Hartford, Vito's of Hartford, Vito's of Newington, Bertucci's of Newington (yuck!) and Sally's of New Haven.  It was worth the drives!  

As for Krispy Kreme, I'll be back up in a week and I will try this so called pastry!  

I'll be in Berlin, CT


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I passed by an 'Old Chicagos' last night...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I was at Vito's Newington IAB, and we had a Deep Dish Chicago pizza..... now that is yummmmmmm delicious!
> 
> Also, went to Luna's of W. Hartford, Vito's of Hartford, Vito's of Newington, Bertucci's of Newington (yuck!) and Sally's of New Haven.  It was worth the drives!
> ...



Vito's.....GOOD STUFF!!!!     I refuse to eat Bertucci's because it has made me sick three times.  Yes, the Newington one is guilty.  I have not been to Luna's, but right next door is Harry's.  I love thin pizza, and Harry's is by far the best thin pizza I have ever had.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'll be in Berlin, CT




I go to that Powerhouse Gym.


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> I go to that Powerhouse Gym.



Oh yeah, right on that corner of Farmington Avenue and I forgot the other street's name!  I got lost in Berlin the other day  

I worked out in Danbury, CT at the NYSC.  Very cool place!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Vito's.....GOOD STUFF!!!!     I refuse to eat Bertucci's because it has made me sick three times.  Yes, the Newington one is guilty.  I have not been to Luna's, but right next door is Harry's.  I love thin pizza, and Harry's is by far the best thin pizza I have ever had.



Bertucci's is the WORST.  No, wait, Elm Hill is the worse!  My idiotic friend from Berlin took me the last year!  Holy Shit did that SUCK!  Ha Ha Ha!


----------

